
Some doctors are moving away from ventilators to treat coronavirus patients - magoghm
https://www.chicagotribune.com/coronavirus/ct-nw-coronavirus-ventilator-death-rate-20200408-qewfe64tu5c7rel6tsh5gov44m-story.html
======
dr_dshiv
>Generally speaking, 40% to 50% of patients with severe respiratory distress
die while on ventilators, experts say. But 80% or more of coronavirus patients
placed on the machines in New York City have died, state and city officials
say.

